# ebay sniper für linux?

## lutzlustig

Hallo!

Da Jbidwatcher im Moment nicht geht, was gibts denn für Alternativen?

Ciao

----------

## sirro

Ich bin ein Fan von /dev/input/mouse0

Von Snipern halte ich nichts darum gibt es von mir keinen direkten Hinweis, aber bei Google findet man mit den Standard-Keywords sehr schnell eine recht aktuelle Mozilla-Extension (May 2007). Falls du die noch nicht probiert hast.

----------

## xraver

watcher, sniper - alles Gründe warum ich auf den Kauf/Verkauf bei ebay verzichte.

Das hat alles nichts mehr mit dem Thema Auktion zu tun - meine Meinung.

Was ist ebay denn (geworden)

....Auktionsplattform oder

Online Handelsplattforum wo jeder bescheissen kann.

Deswegen bitte ich euch keine Tips zu diesen Fragen zu geben.

----------

## lutzlustig

Tja, mir wärs auch lieber, wenn die Auktion meinetwegen 5 min nach dem letzten Gebot zu Ende wäre (oder nach dem letzten Gebot noch um eine min verlängert wird), aber ich kanns nicht ändern. 

Und mir ist es schnurzpiepegal, ob andere da kaufen oder verkaufen, Sniper sind nicht verboten.

Ciao

----------

## jkoerner

jbidwatcher

----------

## Finswimmer

 *lutzlustig wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
> Da Jbidwatcher im Moment nicht geht, was gibts denn für Alternativen?
> 
> Ciao

 

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> jbidwatcher

 

Coole Alternative  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

```
# eix -S ebay

* app-misc/jbidwatcher

     Available versions:  ~1.0.1 {doc elibc_FreeBSD}

     Homepage:            http://www.jbidwatcher.com/

     Description:         Java-based eBay bidding, sniping and tracking tool

* net-misc/ebayagent

     Available versions:  0.9.11-r2 {tk}

     Homepage:            http://ebayagent.sf.net

     Description:         ebay bidding Perl-Script

Found 2 matches.
```

Kann dazu aber nix sagen, da ich nicht bei eBay kaufe...

----------

## _eckobar_

ist jetzt vielleicht eine blöde frage aber .... wofür braucht man einen ebay sniper?

soviel hab ich jetzt kurz durch google herausgefunden ... ein ebay sniper platziert so kurz, wie nur irgendwie möglich,  vor dem ende einer auktion ein angebot ... wodurch die chancen erhöht werden den zuschlag zu bekommen .... 

JEDOCH

kann man doch im ebay konfigurieren, dass man bis zu einem gewissen maximal betrag geht und dieser vorgang läuft doch komplett automatisch ... dadurch ... wenn ich größtes maximal gebot angegeben habe, bekomme ich auch zuschlag ... da brauch ich doch keinen sniper ?!?!?

----------

## Inte

 *_eckobar_ wrote:*   

> kann man doch im ebay konfigurieren, dass man bis zu einem gewissen maximal betrag geht und dieser vorgang läuft doch komplett automatisch ... dadurch ... wenn ich größtes maximal gebot angegeben habe, bekomme ich auch zuschlag ... da brauch ich doch keinen sniper ?!?!?

 Es gibt den Bietagenten, der für Dich schrittweise das Gebot bis zu dem angegebenen Limit erhöht. Viele die beim abgeben eines Gebotes von dem Bietagenten des Höchstbietenden überboten werden, setzen ihr persönliches Limit danach noch etwas höher an, in der Hoffnung, dass sie danach knapp "in Führung gehen". So kann es passieren, dass der Preis in die Höhe getrieben wird. Nutzt man nun einen sniper, nimmt man anderen (und sich selbst) die Möglichkeit ein weiteres höheres Gebot abzugeben. So kann ein hochschaukeln zwischen Bietern vermieden werden.

----------

## return13

besonders kompliziert waere sowas als bash script nun auch nicht wirklich... ich denk alles was man braeuchte waere wget + sleep

----------

## jkoerner

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> jbidwatcher

 

Ist natürlich Quatsch wenn er bei dir momentan nicht funktioniert. Hatte das Forum mit abaco, einem Plan9-Browser, durchwühlt und der rendert diese Seiten sehr langsam. Also gleich nach unten gegangen und geantwortet nachdem ich die Überschrift gelesen hatte.   :Embarassed: 

Ich gelobe Besserung...

Aber trotzdem kenne ich keine andere aktuelle Software. Übrigens funktioniert das Paket bei mir.

----------

## lutzlustig

Hi,

steht auch auf der Homepage von Jbidwatcher, das es momentan nicht geht und mit Hochdruck an einer neuen Version gearbeitet wird.

Ciao

----------

## oscarwild

 *xraver wrote:*   

> watcher, sniper - alles Gründe warum ich auf den Kauf/Verkauf bei ebay verzichte.

 

Warum, welchen Nachteil hast Du davon?

Du hast doch jederzeit die Möglichkeit, beim Kauf frühzeitig das für Dich angemessene, absolute Maximalgebot abzugeben. Ein Sniper gewinnt nur, wenn er darüber liegt, und der Preis für Dich ohnehin über der Schmerzgrenze liegt. Es ist ja nicht so, dass der Sniper Dein Gebot ausspäht, und Dich gezielt überbietet - das wäre in der Tat bedenklich.

Als Verkäufer kannst Du Dir die Sicherheit, nicht zu billig an einen Sniperbenutzer abgeben müssen, dadurch erkaufen, dass Du den Startpreis entsprechend sicher ansetzt - das damit vermiedene Risiko erkaufst Du Dir eben durch die höheren eBay-Gebühren.

Also ich verstehe das Problem nicht ganz...

----------

